# New 21rs...comin' Up!



## joeandsally (Jul 26, 2006)

Greetings to all.
After much research we finally pulled the trigger! Reading the Outbackers forum has been a major part of that research.

We bought our 21RS at Funtime RV in Cleburne, Texas. We've not picked up up as yet but so far the folks at Funtime have been great... Norman, our salesman, in particular.
Price was much, much lower than any other place I could find. For those who aren't familiar (I wasn't a few weeks ago) Funtime is a mammoth operation. They sell about 120 RVs per month and have 1500 units on the lot at any given time.

We have bought some land in Hill Country near Austin and will be living on it in the Outback while our new house is being built. During the construction period we have a Febuary/March trip planned to SW Florida for some bird shooting---Joe is a professional landscape/wildlife photographer.

Finally, what tkeller37 said! One of the big reasons we settled on the Outback is this forum. We like the idea of being able to hop on here for advice and friendship. Look forward to seeing many of you in person.

I don't know if Keystone gives oubackers.com any support but they should.

Thanks to everyone. We're happy to be here!

J&S


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

A big welcome  from PA and congratulations on the new Outback!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& Welcome to the Tribe 









Tami


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome Joe and Sally,









I hope you enjoy your new Outback as much as we enjoy ours.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Jope and Sally,

Enjoy your new toy, and home.

Rita


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome joeandsally to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS it's a great model

Don


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations on the 21rs. I bought our 26rs from Funtimerv as well, been having it for a week and five days. Funtime had a really good price for our 07 26rs, which is why we bought it from them. Suggestion, when you go to pick-up your TT, ask for a young man named Matt to do your PDI and walk through. He did our PDI and walk through. He is polite, curtious and quick to fix any issues that arise with the TT. Do not let your salesman drive your vehicle around back to the garage for hitch work. My wife rode in the truck with our salesman around back to the garage and she told me he would not even come to a stop, before shifting my automatic transmission from reverse to drive to park. I politelly approached him and told him I did not appreciate him driving my vehicle that way and I will be moving my truck the rest of our time there.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on the 21RS joeandsally








Glad you found us. You'll meet some really genuine people here.
Good luck and enjoy


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll add another Congrats and Welcome too.

Its good to see another of the 21RS's join the tribe. We've got to keep up the work to keep it the #1 model on the forum.









Its a great TT and I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Keep you eyes open and give it a good inspection and then enjoy your first camping trip.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi joeandsally!









Congratulations on your new 21rs and Welcome to Outbackers!!

Enjoy and Happy Camping








Dawn


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Another TX outbacker, welcome!


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to the world of Outbacks and the Outbackers forum. Hope everything goes well with the PDI!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Welcome to the life of Outbacking.

The 21RS is a crowd pleaser.


----------



## joeandsally (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, thank you! to all who replied.
We'll be picking up the 21RS next week. But FIRST we'll be researching PDI strategies here on Outbackers.com.

We'll spend a couple of nights near the dealer (Cleburne, TX) just in case there is need for quick repair of QC problems.

After that, we'll be headed south to Blanco. We'll begin construction of the new house. Should be ready by April Fool's Day. hmmmm


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK. So - I'm alittle late to the party but my WELCOME and CONGRATS are no less genuine!!! Wow! A new Outback AND a new house! Yep - you Texans know how to live well! Now - get some sleep - it may be the last for awhile (we also built our home - as the GC - not much sleep for 6 months - but wouldn't trade the experience for the world!)

Keep us posted on the OutBack (and the house!!!!)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Joe and Sally!
A new Outback! That calls for a big...
*WHOO HOO!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats, nice choice


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Enjoy the new trailer and welcome to the group!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not sure how I missed this post...sorry.

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome

Glad you found this site.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Welcome. Great choice in trailers... You wont be dissapointed.


----------

